# Tornado R Estate



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

So - my first ever post here. 
Had my R estate since February, before I owned it the car had been leased.
So fair to say there were quite a few swirls evident.
I'd never tried machine polishing before but got myself a Das 6 Pro along with the Meg's microfibre system.
No before or even during pics.
After a wash, decon including clay I then gave the car a 2 stage polish - Meg's D300 on a cutting pad then D301 on a finishing pad.
Have since machined it once more and topped it with R222 wax. 
Pics...


















































Hope the image sizes are okay - uploaded straight from Tapatalk.
Cheers for looking 
Scott.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks a great job


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I do like an R estate, very understated.

Very nice


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome car


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving that


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies! 
It’s a great all rounder for sure. 
Can’t go wrong with a Golf - had my fair share.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Golf R estates loook cool just a pitty 2 of the exhausts are fake unlike the regular hatch. They do suit TR though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

bigmac3161 said:


> Golf R estates loook cool just a pitty 2 of the exhausts are fake unlike the regular hatch. They do suit TR though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True - also non valved, though. So louder all the time. Haha.
The 7.5 has all 4 tail pipes connected.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

All the better then u’ll not have to re select race every journey. Didn’t know the facelift was all connected wonder why the original and better looking wasn’t in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

bigmac3161 said:


> All the better then u'll not have to re select race every journey. Didn't know the facelift was all connected wonder why the original and better looking wasn't in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. I've no clue why the pipes weren't connected up. I'd say money saving but can't see how it would even save them....


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great results mate. I like the red detail on the brake caliper!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

That’s lovely fella! Saw a Lapiz Blue 7 Estate the other day and I’m sorely tempted by one as my new family wagon! 

Anything to tell about? Problems you’ve had etc? And what’s the fuel like round the doors/motorway?


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

AS_BO said:


> That's lovely fella! Saw a Lapiz Blue 7 Estate the other day and I'm sorely tempted by one as my new family wagon!
> 
> Anything to tell about? Problems you've had etc? And what's the fuel like round the doors/motorway?


Thanks! I can't recommend it enough.
Only downside thus far is the fuel consumption.
It's not terrible - long term average is showing as 32mpg. 
The 7.5 is better on fuel due to its 7th gear if you can stretch to the facelift. They're better equipped as standard than the 7 too. 
Oh and they're all DSG if you weren't aware of that. 
No real issues either. Early Rs had some turbo failures but these were released a little later so have a later revision.
Had to paint the brake hubs - they were rusty looking already at only 10k miles. Dust shields are the same. 
Rear discs score early too - seems to be a trait of the MK7.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

rojer386 said:


> Great results mate. I like the red detail on the brake caliper!


Thanks, pal. The standard white ones were beginning to fade.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, beautiful colour, who needs metallic paint. and all that expense, just one small thing, I would dress the arches, having said that, my Ford ones go the same as yours too quickly.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely Jubbly, beautiful colour, who needs metallic paint. and all that expense, just one small thing, I would dress the arches, having said that, my Ford ones go the same as yours too quickly.


Arches get a foam and blast.
Could benefit from dressing the fronts but the rears are fabric. PITA.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Polished up the OEM mirror caps tonight.
I've new wheels coming so the alu will tie in better with them.
Meg's ultimate compound by hand.


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice looking motor, I have one myself (mk7 estate in lapiz blue).. admittedly its looking a tad neglected at the moment due to a never ending (seemingly so!) DIY jobs taking up my time, but hopefully will be able to get it back to a reasonable state in the near future...


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

smk82 said:


> Nice looking motor, I have one myself (mk7 estate in lapiz blue).. admittedly its looking a tad neglected at the moment due to a never ending (seemingly so!) DIY jobs taking up my time, but hopefully will be able to get it back to a reasonable state in the near future...


Thanks! Should get pics up of your Lapiz.


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Here are some from earlier in the year when I first got the car - certainly doesn't look this clean at the moment! (+ the alloys need a refurb, but these will be being sorted in a couple of weeks time..)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=399122


----------



## smk82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Quick question - when you were polishing, how hard did you find the paint? (i.e. how many passes did you need to get decent correction) - I realise that this is subjective to the individual car and polisher setup however. 

Also for areas such as section above the windows, I presume you used a 3" spot pad/plate?


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

smk82 said:


> Quick question - when you were polishing, how hard did you find the paint? (i.e. how many passes did you need to get decent correction) - I realise that this is subjective to the individual car and polisher setup however.
> 
> Also for areas such as section above the windows, I presume you used a 3" spot pad/plate?


It's fairly hard paint. 2 passes, then a finishing pass. Yeah,used a 3" spot pad.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Realised I'd never put pics up of the car on it's new wheels.

































Also tried out Carbon Collective Speciale.
Really like this. Breeze to apply and seams to bead well so far. Was very impressed with their Lusso shampoo too. 









Hope these images work - offshore currently and WiFi is pants!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella and loving the wheels


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Uploaded better pics now I'm back onshore.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

bazz said:


> looking good fella and loving the wheels


Cheers! 19s do suit the wagon shape better I feel.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Washed the R and other half's Up! today - first wash in 4 weeks if not more. 
Wheels tackled first with wheel woolies and Autofinesse wheel cleaner.
Then cars sprayed with AF citrus cleanser whilst still dry, then snowfoaned with Gtechniq foam. Rinsed then 2BM with Carbon Collective lusso, rinsed then dried with Klin Evo drying towel. 
Tried out Excel ghost bucket for rinse. Just to see how dirty the water got. Mad how dirty it was.








































































And the rinse water...


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

What are them wheels? They look great really set it off. 

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Glenn_23 said:


> What are them wheels? They look great really set it off.
> 
> Thanks
> Glenn


Thanks, Glenn.
They're Veeman VSF-18s. In 19" confusingly.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

wow i love that, can't say i'v ever seen an r estate in red before.

also i usually despise aftermarket wheels but they look very oem and suit the car as much as the pretorias do.

i haven't washed my pure white r for a month or so and this has spurred me on to do it in the morning


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

JwilliamsM said:


> wow i love that, can't say i'v ever seen an r estate in red before.
> 
> also i usually despise aftermarket wheels but they look very oem and suit the car as much as the pretorias do.
> 
> i haven't washed my pure white r for a month or so and this has spurred me on to do it in the morning


Thanks! The wheels remind me of GT3 wheels. Like you say I think they look almost OEM.

Be sure to get pics of your R when clean it!


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Haven't posted here in ages. Still lurk plenty though. 
Car's had the usual maintenance washes.
See some swirls creeping in on the gloss black pillars despite a safe wash technique. 
Once the weather's a little warmer again I'll give them another going over.

Got Carbon Collective polishing balls in a Black Friday deal. 
So polished up my exhaust tips (some pitting remains) also some my back box.
Some pics of them and some post wash pics in general.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

S800BRN said:


> Haven't posted here in ages. Still lurk plenty though.
> Car's had the usual maintenance washes.
> See some swirls creeping in on the gloss black pillars despite a safe wash technique.
> Once the weather's a little warmer again I'll give them another going over.
> ...


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Lovely R estate, practical yet rapid. Nice to see one in red polished up.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

There is just something about a stealthy estate car but a stealthy estate car in red!! 

Love this car mate, looks a cracker.


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Cheers!
I think it’s my favourite car I’ve had. 
So practical, not terrible on fuel and nice and quick!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice work, I do love a Golf R


----------



## S800BRN (Feb 24, 2018)

Noticed a scuff on my rear bumper. Not a clue how it got there. Looks almost like someone had brushed against it or something.
Gave it a quick once over with Meg's ultimate compound and my das6.
Before:
















And after. Really hard to catch it.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

Great job. I might get some Megs pads for my DAS6 i've got the foam ones that come with it and theyre crap


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------

